# New Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone gotten one of the new Delta 46-460 Midi Lathes?  It looks very, very strong for pen turning.  Benchtop size... 1 HP motor... reversible... variable speed down to 250... 24 position indexing... top speed of 4000 RPM... 5 year warranty.

Here is a link to the info on it.

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19220

I would be interested to hear any experiences with this machine.  I am seriously considering buying one.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 21, 2009)

About the same price as a Jet. I would try to see it first. Compare weight with the jet how solid the ways, and tailstock feel, and the banjo make sure it is stout. Because if I am going to spend Jet $, then I want something better than a Jet.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 21, 2009)

I hear they are selling like Hot cakes---the reveiws I have read so far have been positive.
The thing that I like-----5 year warranty


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Bree, hurry up and buy one and let me know what you think. I have been petting on one for a couple of months but have not bought. I have also heard great things about it!!


----------



## Crashmph (Jul 21, 2009)

I have demo'ed one at the wood craft I work in.  I have turned 5 or six pens on it and 2 bowls.  It is an absolute dream to work on.  Reversible motor is a very nice plus as well.  The belt gear change is by far the best I have ever seen.  The VS knob has an index to tell you what speed you are working with, and the clearly visabel chart next to the VS knob is a plus too.  All around it is a very nice lathe.  It is built rather solid IMHO.  Solid enough to just sit on a bench to turn pens, but to turn bowls on it you really need to clamp/bolt it to a bench.  Gary is right on the money too; the FIVE year warranty is a major plus in my book.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

What I like is the power, the belt change system, the VS, and the reverse drive.  This thing looks like a V8 compared to 4 cylinder putt putts.  And it looks real easy to change the belts.  The VR is reported to be very smooth with uniform speed ramping throughout the range.

The worst that I heard was that someone didn't like the positioning of the variable speed control because he likes to rest his arm on the headstock when doing certain bowl turning operations.  That is a matter of little consequence to me and I think it's fine for my purposes.

I really like being able to reverse the direction for sanding and finishing.  I think that will help keep both me and my shop a bit cleaner.

The 5 year warranty says a lot.  That's where you put your money where your mouth is.  I have other Delta machines and they have backed their equipment with action.  For example, when my switch failed recently on my DP-350 Drill Press, Delta sent me a new one with no questions asked.  They have service centers and parts availability.  So I have a high confidence level with them.  I have Jet equipment as well and can't fault them but I do like Delta as they have performed well for me.  

Dayum... I am talking myself into buying this thing!  Who has something negative to say about it.  Speak now or forever hold your peace!!
:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## stolicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I have read a lot of good things about it.  From what I can tell, Delta may have jumped ahead and raised the bar above the Jet 1220s, for now.  I am a bit of a Jet fan, as I own two of them, but the Delta appears to be a good machine.  I just got the father-in-law into turning and he bought this machine after quite a bit of research.  Too bad its in AZ, ~1000's of miles from me.  He'll be here in a couple of weeks so I'll get more details from him then; especially when he is on my lathes, and doing comparisons....


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 21, 2009)

I like it, and $499 is $100 bucks cheaper than the Jet of comparable features. If I hadn't gotten my jet for 20% off, I would have never spent that kind of cash on a midi lathe though.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Bree, maybe you could start a group buy!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

It's TORTURE!!!  I have to have it!

MSRP is $599 from Delta with free shipping from CPO/Delta.  I called my Rockler store and told them that I could buy the machine direct from Delta for $599 with free shipping.  But I wanted to give Rockler a shot since I buy a LOT of stuff there.

So the owner cut me a deal and is giving me the machine for $539.99.  I immediately said done deal and they will order it for me.  I just gave them my credit card number.  I bought it!

Now to my way of thinking, I was going to spend $1,800 on a Nova DVR.  I spent $600 on this Delta so I have $1,200 to spend!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, that the first I've seen of this one. Based on what I've been able to read and my experience with my two older Delts Midis, I'd probably buy one if I was in the need. My PM is reversible and I use it frequently for sanding. Really nice feature.


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Bree, maybe you could start a group buy!!:biggrin:


 
Ray over at Rockler just told me that they have sold three without ever getting one out of the box!  Now they have sold 4.  Folks say that they are selling like hotcakes!  It's about time I got in on the ground floor of something!
:smile-big::smile-big::smile-big:


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 21, 2009)

Bree said:


> It's TORTURE!!! I have to have it!
> 
> MSRP is $599 from Delta with free shipping from CPO/Delta. I called my Rockler store and told them that I could buy the machine direct from Delta for $599 with free shipping. But I wanted to give Rockler a shot since I buy a LOT of stuff there.
> 
> ...


 
The woodcraft website shows it for $499. Apparently there is a VS one and a non VS one.  The non-VS is $499.


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> The woodcraft website shows it for $499. Apparently there is a VS one and a non VS one. The non-VS is $499.


Exactly.  That is model 46-455.  I got the VS model.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jul 22, 2009)

Bree said:


> It's TORTURE!!! I have to have it!
> 
> MSRP is $599 from Delta with free shipping from CPO/Delta. I called my Rockler store and told them that I could buy the machine direct from Delta for $599 with free shipping. But I wanted to give Rockler a shot since I buy a LOT of stuff there.
> 
> ...


   Interesting economics  here..do you by chance work for the gov't???  :biggrin:


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had mine for 2 weeks but only have had a few minutes with it, turning a handle for a new tool. It is AWESOME! As soon as I get home on Friday, I have a dozen pens I have to turn this weekend, so I'm going to put it through it's paces. I can tell already, I would recommend it to anyone, and I can't wait to get a real blank on it to turn my first real bowl with it!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## stolicky (Jul 22, 2009)

Bree said:


> It's TORTURE!!!  I have to have it!
> 
> MSRP is $599 from Delta with free shipping from CPO/Delta.  I called my Rockler store and told them that I could buy the machine direct from Delta for $599 with free shipping.  But I wanted to give Rockler a shot since I buy a LOT of stuff there.
> 
> ...



OR, you could have simply bought three of them! ??? 

Then, you could add to the other thread talking about how many lathes you have....


----------



## fernhills (Jul 22, 2009)

Max developed 1hp phrase, bothers me, does that mean it is really 1/2 hp.


----------



## Bree (Jul 22, 2009)

stolicky said:


> OR, you could have simply bought three of them! ???
> 
> Then, you could add to the other thread talking about how many lathes you have....


 
I am an equipment junky.  I admit it.  But I probably wouldn't go for 3 of the same kind.  Variety is the spice of life!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jul 22, 2009)

Delta/Portercable donated one of these to our newly formed club, we had a demo done by the MGR fro woodcraft store near Nashville mostly hawking their sharpening systems, Some pictures of the machine are in the galena at www.wtnwoodturners.com I haven't had a shot at it but it sure behaved well for David Sapp, He said woodcraft is having a good sale on tools and equipment this coming week end but tools are equipment runs a little longer, I really wouldn't wait too long he said they are having trouble keeping up with orders for the machine.


----------



## Bree (Jul 22, 2009)

I got a quote back from Toolnut which was very good.  Maybe you guys can save some $$$.  Here it is:

Brianne that 46-460 is on promo at the moment for only $524.99!  This is a limited time promotion so let me know if you are interested to ensure there are some still available.


Sean Ackerman
www.toolnut.com
914.621.0200 (w)
914.260.6762 (c)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2009)

Bree said:


> It's TORTURE!!! I have to have it!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


 
I like the way you think !!!!!
:biggrin:


----------

